# What I'm Thankful For...



## PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin (Nov 22, 2018)

In my younger days, when my family got together for Thanksgiving we'd take turns saying what we are thankful for in the past year and I thought it would be interesting to see what the misfit travelers on this site are thankful for. I'll start...

I'm thankful for my friends (Matt and Sara) that I met when i was just starting out who have been completely supportive and going above and beyond helping me accomplish the things I need to, for treating me as family, and opening their home to me and giving me work whenever I find myself in their neck of the woods. To the local punks and every musician that introduced me to the "need to know" people in the local scene and taking the risk of putting me on the bill for a gig without me having any recordings of my songs, to the people at the Eco-Village in St. Louis, for every dollar and cent that we've received for playing music on the streets, and to everyone that just smiled and waved or gave us a positive comment when they see us messing around with our instruments at stop signs. This life experience. I'm thankful for it all.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Nov 22, 2018)

Mine is not super traveling related but it's still related to why I am currently NOT traveling:

I am incredibly thankful that my ma is going to finally have her knees fixed. I don't talk about it too terribly often but my mother is 66 years old which means that when I was born she was already 41. My mother was one of the most active people as a young adult but she had a congenital knee defect that has really taken it's toll, as long as I can remember her she has just not been active at all and she's been really miserable about it. She used to run marathons and go on day long bike tours, and since I've been around she hasn't been able to do any of that, at this point in her life she can not live 100% independently (Which is why I live with her right now). But NOW she's old enough to be on Medicare and they're covering something like 95% of the cost of her surgeries. So this time next month she'll be in bed high as a kite on painkillers and hopefully this time next year she'll be able to live completely independently again and I will be free to do whatever the fuck I want. Wooooooooooo


----------



## RottonCotton (Nov 22, 2018)

Thankfull for my cold 211 in 0 degree weather


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm thankful for my dog, I'm thankful for my friends that have stayed by my side as my whole life changed, first through the bad, and then as I rebuilt, and I'm thankful to travel next month for the first time in almost two years.


----------



## Pdog (Nov 23, 2018)

Im thankful for finally getting a job that pays well around the country. Im thankful for being able to travel, its taken all year to get a reliable truck. Lastly, im thankful for being able to go to school. Online classes make it easier.


----------



## PunkWithOuttaSafetyPin (Nov 23, 2018)

I just want to thank you for participating. I hope that you had an awesome day doing whatever you do


----------



## RottonCotton (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm also thankful that my girl takes extra special care of her vag and let's me pour shots of vodka on her belly button for me .

Geraldo you seen Coroner and his wife lately ?

211 crew out


----------



## sd40chef (Nov 23, 2018)

thankful to be born in such a priveleged situation. for my family and friends and being in good health. thankful for this earth that gives us all we need despite how we treat it.


----------

